# Como hacer mas grandes los through holes y pistas en eagle?



## MagicKreator (Nov 4, 2009)

Bueno les comento rapido un profesor nos dejo de tarea hacer 3 circuitos y todo pero lo quiere fisico e estado trabajando con eagle y ya tengo las pistas y todo listo para pasarlo a la baquelita aunque noto un problema algunos hoyos son muy chicos incluyendo las pistas =(,alguien sabe como puedo hacer mas gruesas las pistas y el hoyo donde se pone el componente? saludos espero respuesta =D.
 los proyectos que hago,es un oscilador una punta logica y un relay.

Edito:Tambien como defino la distancia de separacion entre vias?


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Nov 4, 2009)

hola 
en el eagle en la parte del Board  sobre la barra lateral hay un boton que es una llave CHANGE:
Vamos a width (ancho) creo que la ultima opcion es y ahi elegis el diametro y haces click en la pista

saludos


----------



## MagicKreator (Nov 4, 2009)

Nicko_2310 dijo:


> hola
> en el eagle en la parte del Board  sobre la barra lateral hay un boton que es una llave CHANGE:
> Vamos a width (ancho) creo que la ultima opcion es y ahi elegis el diametro y haces click en la pista
> 
> saludos


Muchas gracias si es asi como me indicas =D,pero otra duda donde se supone va el hoyo perforado el de color verde ese como se hace mas grande?,o como puedo definir eso antes de poner auto?,bueno en fin gracias por tu ayuda n__n!


----------



## zopilote (Nov 5, 2009)

MagicKreator dijo:


> Bueno les comento rapido un profesor nos dejo de tarea hacer 3 circuitos y todo pero lo quiere fisico e estado trabajando con eagle y ya tengo las pistas y todo listo para pasarlo a la baquelita aunque noto un problema algunos hoyos son muy chicos incluyendo las pistas =(,alguien sabe como puedo hacer mas gruesas las pistas y el hoyo donde se pone el componente? saludos espero respuesta =D.
> los proyectos que hago,es un oscilador una punta logica y un relay.
> 
> Edito:Tambien como defino la distancia de separacion entre vias?


Entiendo como se sienten cuando se trabaja una placa, cuando quieres hacer las perforaciones, los pad por ser tan delgados se desprenden.
 Lo que tienes que hacer es anotar los datos (anota library y package)de tus componentes a los que quieres agrandar los pad, eso se hace con la (*I*) de *información*. Luego te dentras a la libreria que contiene el componente (40XX,transistor-npn,..etc), con el clic derecho escoges *Abrir*, se abrira una nueva ventana, en ella escoge nuevamente *Library* (clic izquiedo del mouse) y te vas a _package_, con los datos que tienes con Info de tu componete, escoges cual deseas editar(dil16, to92,0207/10,..etc), escoges _Okey_ y se te abrira el componente que deseas variar sus dimenciones. editas (utiliza _change_) luego tienes que guardar los cambios(File-save).
 Para que los cambios se produscan en tu *board* tienes que escoger en _*L*_*ibrar*y la opcion _update-all_.


----------

